# Game disapointment?



## Sulfur (Dec 16, 2011)

Ever been disappointed in a game you hoped would be cool or fun to play? I haveI loved mario party but when I played Mario Party 4...I stopped playing it since.Most recently, Dead Island...After 1 playthrough I got bored, and after witnessing how people cheated with leveling to 50 or having modded weapons...stopped playing it. They may have fixed some issues and there was a lot, still issues exist. Got my explore entire island achievo after update and stopped playing. Thats a disappointing game


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 16, 2011)

IMO, the disappointment to be found in a game all boils down to what it was advertised as during development, and its retail price.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 16, 2011)

Metroid Other M.

SAMUS, Y U SUCH A WHINY BITCH?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 16, 2011)

King's Bounty: The Legend
The box was covered in 9/10, 90%, review quotes and such. But the actual game was so boring and shallow.

And EndWar. After a while it became apparent that the three main vehicle types were just playing a game of paper, scissors, rock.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm gonna get killed for this but... Tatsunoko Vs. Capcom. The combination of bad music, no English dub or even subtitles for what the characters were saying (bothered me more than I thought it would), and artwork from Udon really hindered my enjoyment of the game. And the online community was at such a high level that I didn't feel like I'd ever be able to compete, which pretty much destroyed any lingering interest. Got no complaints about the gameplay though.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 16, 2011)

Tales of Symphonia 2, Dragon Age 2, any sequel to a masterpiece.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 16, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Tales of Symphonia 2, Dragon Age 2, any sequel to a masterpiece.



Whenever a game's sequel is intended to be a little more "accessible" it nearly always turns out to be a bag of shit.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 16, 2011)

I know I might be disliked for this but after a while: LittleBigPlanet. I know it's based around creativity, but that in itself was time consuming. And for about a year, I saw no incentive to go play it again because I was having better experiences with other games. So that's why I sold it back. On another note, I do still play games that expand creativity, but those I play in spread out sections.


----------



## mrfoxwily (Dec 16, 2011)

Final Fantasy XIII. Looked amazing when they first showed it. Crysis came out a year later. Then 3 more years came out and FFXIII was released. Still kinda pretty, but the characters annoyed the crap out of me for their repetition.

Lightning has the personality of a toaster oven.

Bring back Nobuo Uematsu and Overworld maps. T_T


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 16, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Whenever a game's sequel is intended to be a little more "accessible" it nearly always turns out to be a bag of shit.



Word.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 16, 2011)

eh not really cause i tend not to make really high expectations for a game, high expectations never do anything good.


----------



## DW_ (Dec 17, 2011)

The only game that really disappointed me was Tony Hawk's Project 8. After growing up on Underground which was arguable the best game in the whole franchise, the modern games sucked.


----------



## Piroshki (Dec 17, 2011)

Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon.
It's not so much that the game itself was bad. The gameplay is basically the same as the other Fire Emblem games, which is good. But dammit, in all the other ones I kept every character alive the whole time even if I never even thought about using them, and then SD comes in and is like, "hurr hurr to get the good characters you have to kill half your party before you finish this level!"
I never finished playing it.



TheDW said:


> The only game that really disappointed me was Tony Hawk's Project 8. After growing up on Underground which was arguable the best game in the whole franchise, the modern games sucked.



Nah brah, Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 3. But maybe that's just because that's the one _I_ grew up on.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 17, 2011)

Expect nothing.

Always be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 17, 2011)

Brink. 

Horrible game. if you want to know why I wrote a review for it on my blog.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 17, 2011)

Grand Theft Auto 4. Fable 3. Morrowind. FEAR Perseus Mandate, to name a few.

GTA4 just had the most frustrating controls I've ever seen in a recent game, and they took out pretty much all the side stuff that made grand theft auto grand theft auto, San Andreas is practically better in every way. Plus _everybody _heaping praise on it just pushed me farther away.

Fable 3 just stripped out even more stuff than 2 did and made the game feel even dumber. The story was slightly better, but the game itself just felt hollow. 

Morrowind, I know I'm gonna get shit for this but I don't fucking care, it just wasn't as nearly as great as everybody told me it would be. The combat was fucking horrible and boring, and the padding in the middle of the story line just killed any enthusiasm I had left. 

FEAR PM just sucked, it wasn't scary AT ALL, not saying the others were, but those at least a few spooky parts and were just fun to play. This game was just one annoying jump scare after every frustrating fight with fucking demigod ninja super soldiers. Plus, the story had _nothing _to do with the main game or Extraction Point. You just play as some random soldier out to kill/capture some random guy, and that's about all I remember about it. I don't even think Alma is in it until the last few chapters, and she doesn't even really do anything. 

The Old Republic, they turned one of my favorite Star Wars games into a fucking generic MMO.


----------



## Cain (Dec 17, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Tales of Symphonia 2, Dragon Age 2, any sequel to a masterpiece.



I loved DA2 millions of times more than DA1. I guess it helps that I also love the Mass Effect series. DA1 was too much like WoW, required too much strategy, and was hard, for me :C.

Mass Effect 2 was better than the first, and now ME3 will be epic.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 17, 2011)

Red Orchestra 2.
I was so hyped for the tanks, but they're buggy ass shit.
And the realism isn't there


----------



## SirRob (Dec 17, 2011)

Piroshki said:


> Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon.
> It's not so much that the game itself was bad. The gameplay is basically the same as the other Fire Emblem games, which is good. But dammit, in all the other ones I kept every character alive the whole time even if I never even thought about using them, and then SD comes in and is like, "hurr hurr to get the good characters you have to kill half your party before you finish this level!"
> I never finished playing it.


You can see why they would do that, right? They focused on making the game more accessible for terrible players.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 17, 2011)

First Assassin's Creed.

Do the same five things over.

And over.

And over.

And over.

Again.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 17, 2011)

SirRob said:


> You can see why they would do that, right? They focused on making the game more accessible for terrible players.



I wanna use Norne dammit!!


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 17, 2011)

I was initially disappointed in _Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess_ back in 2006.  This was partly because the last game I played before it was _Okami_ (which I loved to death) and it was the _contrast_ that was so disappointing, but also because the A-plot didn't really kick in until Link got grabbed into the Twilight Realm and turned into a wolf.

Beyond that there are very few games I was truly disappointed with.  _Spyro: Enter the Dragonfly_ was a disappointment for countless technical reasons (that's where the franchise went downhill), and I couldn't warm up to the setting of ... what was it, _Eternal Ring?_  When you're falling asleep halfway through chapter one because the game's hook failed on you, that's not a good sign at all.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 17, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I wanna use Norne dammit!!


The characters had zero personality anyway so I didn't mind killing all of them off to gain access to extra chapters where I could pamper the few units I actually cared about.


----------



## Tezzereth (Dec 17, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> First Assassin's Creed.
> 
> Do the same five things over.
> 
> ...



So like Call of Duty? 
=D
Least Assassin's Creed has a main character who I actually remember the name of, aha!


----------



## Zydala (Dec 17, 2011)

The new Rune Factory for the PS3 - yeah just take out all the farming and destroy half of what the game's supposed to be, that's cool

Tales of the Abyss - never played a Tales game before and had no idea that I despise the way the studio wrote the stories/characters/dialogue

Lost Odyssey - playing a game about a stoic immortal dude whose only memories seem to be about lamenting over dead little girls (also character/game design was atrooocious from a designer standpoint what the ever lovin' f)

Silent Hill Origins - boooooring

Resident Evil 4 - actually nothing's wrong with this game I just couldn't get into it is all


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 17, 2011)

No More Heroes 2: Desperate Struggle.

I know Suda 51 games. I've played just about every one since Killer 7. They're not the most refined games in terms of gameplay but they work because the story is just wild enough to hold the game together. My expectations were not high and this game didn't even meet that.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 17, 2011)

Tezzereth said:


> So like Call of Duty?
> =D
> Least Assassin's Creed has a main character who I actually remember the name of, aha!



The difference actually being where one can actually be fun in spurts, the other was presented and felt like a chore.

It's fun to blow shit up.  It's not fun to do fetch quests.


----------



## Inashne117 (Dec 17, 2011)

Really was looking forward to Deus Ex: Human Revolution. Then I just hated everything about it when I played it. Ended up just giving it to a friend.


----------



## Onnes (Dec 17, 2011)

Neverwinter Nights (2002). It was just such a huge step backwards from the Baldur's Gate series in every respect. Even the graphics were ugly and soulless. I know user-made content was supposed to be a big part of its appeal, but the game that shipped was just bad.


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 17, 2011)

Surprised nobody has mentioned it yet.. but..World of Warcraft: IE everything after the Wrath of the Lich King.

Sure WOTLK was a pretty straight forward and easy mode for most of the folks that played it, and a lot of the time the challenge wasnt there for folks at that level that had been playing since vanilla or bc (like myself).
Honestly though, i didnt mind the easy mode or anything else. A lot of it had some good, well thought out story lines (even though the cut scenes were still in that geometric shit fucking shaped graphics), and even the cut scenes were okay.

But...After the Cataclysm hit... it was pretty much... like WoW went straight towards those that were more, hardcore players n whatnot.
They stopped focusing on PVP (they kind of did in WoTLK but at least they 'tried' for fuck sakes).

They screwed with the entire talent trees and specializations of every class.

Some of the top end gear and PVP stuff could be bought with GOLD instead of points.

They revamped how the spells worked, which confused the shit out of people.

They got rid of spirit, they got rid of mana, they got rid of the basics of being a hunter (arrows? bullets anyone?), they got rid of dodge, they got rid of armor pen, they got rid of defense. (and yes this is a rant that leans to the severe nerd side of the thing, but ... really after they did those things it really fucked a lot of healers, tanks and everyone else up).

They did a lot of things that made the game a lot harder to play as any character (and my husband had literally every class at max level), and he hated running around doing anything but soloing because.. in a raid... any of his characters (espeically the disc priest, resto druid, tanking DK, tanking druid, and tanking paladin) completely sucked ass or wouldnt do shit for anything that they were supposed to do (such as tanking/healing).

I just lost interest after that since I ended up going into the routine that everyone does once in a while of, going online, doing dailies, chatting/trolling trade, talking to raid members, trying to organize something, watching it fall apart, chatting/trolling trade, then getting tired and going to bed.
It was a monotonous, wrenching crawl that i started to view as a second job. 
So, I honestly left.*shrug*


----------



## Ames (Dec 17, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Morrowind, I know I'm gonna get shit for this but I don't fucking care, it just wasn't as nearly as great as everybody told me it would be. The combat was fucking horrible and boring, and the padding in the middle of the story line just killed any enthusiasm I had left.




Yeah I was literally falling asleep at my computer a couple hours in...


----------



## Conker (Dec 17, 2011)

Inashne117 said:


> Really was looking forward to Deus Ex: Human Revolution. Then I just hated everything about it when I played it. Ended up just giving it to a friend.


D: I am shocked; that was my favorite game I played this year.

I guess my nominations for this thread would be most of Sonic's latest games.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 17, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Red Orchestra 2.
> I was so hyped for the tanks, but they're buggy ass shit.
> And the realism isn't there



Perfect example. Red Orchestra: Ostfront 41-44 ftw instead.

Though, the devs have been working like motherfuckers and a lot of the shitty shit got fixed. Now it is a good game, but you know... it's more accessible!  >_>

People like it, but the majority of all ROOst fans don't. Shame. Changes are proposed though, so that's something.



JamesB said:


> Yeah I was literally falling asleep at my computer a couple hours in...



This. I applaud and respect Morrowind and similar games for what they achieve, but fun isn't one of them. A lot of games set out for a huge goal, but they often forget to add fun and quality assurance. Morrowind is an example of the former, and Tresspasser is an example of the latter.


----------



## Aeturnus (Dec 17, 2011)

Turtle Smash Up for the Wii. The graphics looks nice, but that's the only good thing I can say about the game. The story mode was short and the challenges were nothing special.


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 17, 2011)

Well I have to agree with a few of those...morrowind bored me out, I could never get into WoW but still wanna try the Worgen and Panda's? even Tatsunoko..except I did enjoy the game music but online was just blah. I went online only for tournaments I was in back in the day. GTA4 disappointed me...I play it for maybe 1-2 missions then next game.Crackdown either..bored jumping around, only Mario should be jumping for he's the Jump master


----------



## RagnarokChu (Dec 17, 2011)

Any modern shooter.

I miss stuff like time crisis 2 or golden eye were I wasn't forced to play online  after beating the campaign in like a day. I wish unreal tournament/quake style games start coming out again ;/


----------



## Runefox (Dec 18, 2011)

Ace Combat: Assault Horizon.

I don't need so say any more for anyone who's a fan of Ace Combat, but I'll be brief for those who haven't: It's not an Ace Combat game by any means. It's a complete reimagining of the series in the image of Call of Duty. The game isn't a bad game on its own, but there's a lot of forced cinematic crap including indestructible enemies that won't die until you've followed them through whatever pre-determined pathway you're supposed to follow them through (so they can show you an explosion or a near miss or something like that first). The final dogfight is this, for the entire mission, except instead of showing you explosions, they're just... Talking. For like five minutes. Online is pretty fun, though, even though dogfight mode is more or less the "fuck you" button if you press the attack quickly enough that they can't deal with it. Also magical self-repairing fighter planes.


----------



## Hipstotter (Dec 18, 2011)

Arkham City.

Really don't think there should have been a sequel after playing it.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 18, 2011)

One game I am really disappointed in is Sword of the Stars 2. Instead of a finished game we got a barely-functioning beta, with most features either missing or broken.
Fortunately they're hard at work fixing it.


----------



## Tezzereth (Dec 18, 2011)

Masters of Orion 3.

I did like the changes that the made to the series, but fuggly AI and bugs out the rear makes it hard to play without a mod. And the way systems are generated makes some races much easier or harder to play as.


----------



## shteev (Dec 18, 2011)

Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit

I unlocked all the cars within a week, and after that I just played online. Online sucked, though, 'cause after a month absolutely no one played the game. All ~60 of my friends were offline.


----------



## Tezzereth (Dec 18, 2011)

I find Morrowind a lot harder to play now with being used to how Oblivion is. Morrowind is math based. Doesn't matter how much you block with your shield, doesn't mean you'll actually block it and all that jazz.

And the text... I love just how much detail there is to the game and that is why I love it more than Oblivion and the like, but dam... It's not the reading that I hate, but how after just playing the game for an hour, nearly everyone is going to have a massive list of topics, but most won't have anything different to say about the subject.

Then some topics go needlessly long, regardless if you are talking to a wizard or a beggar.


----------



## DW_ (Dec 18, 2011)

Conker said:


> D: I am shocked; that was my favorite game I played this year.
> 
> I guess my nominations for this thread would be most of Sonic's latest games.



Get out, Generations is actually _good_.


----------



## SnowyD (Dec 18, 2011)

Plain Sight bummed me out because it never got popular so it became pretty much unplayable for the longest time since all the servers are locally hosted.


----------



## Sexto Gato (Dec 18, 2011)

Forza Motorsport 3.

I don't know why, I just didn't enjoy it as much as I did with Forza 2. Then again I was playing the fuck out of Need for Speed Shift and was an active enthusiast for that game at that time (and still am actually), so maybe that's why. Of course there is nothing fun about driving a Land Rover or a Ford F-150. Or an SUV or truck in general.


----------



## Xeno (Dec 18, 2011)

Almost no games have disapointed me, but Dead Island is probably one of the very few that have done it for me. The trailer made it look awesome but of course the actual game was very disapointing, not sure why. Maybe it's because I got bored of it after a day. ;|


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 18, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> Almost no games have disapointed me, but Dead Island is probably one of the very few that have done it for me. The trailer made it look awesome but of course the actual game was very disapointing, not sure why. Maybe it's because I got bored of it after a day. ;|



I was disappointed by Dead Island because during development it was marketed as ZOMG SUPER REALISTIC ADVENTURE ZOMBIE SHOOTER THANG.

Instead we got fucking Borderlands. I liked playing Borderlands when I knew I bought Borderlands but with Dead Island, I was given Borderlands again. I didn't fucking want Borderlands, cos I already played it.


----------



## Rhodri (Dec 18, 2011)

Final Fantasy: Everything after VII. I really, really enjoyed that game back in the day. Now, don't jump down my throat, I was still a teenager and it was one of the first games I ever played. At the time, I thought it was the greatest shit ever, since the invention of sex (invented in the late 18th century. Before that, people would just look at each other meaningfully to induce pregnancy. Fact!)

Everything up until XII (I shall continue to pretend that X-2 does not exist... because wtf? Also, have never played XI, and never will. WoW was enough of a drain, back when I played that) had its good points, but nothing was ever quite the same. Since then, it's gone steadily down hill. I bought Crisis Core, and then cried a little bit on the inside.


----------



## DragonRift (Dec 18, 2011)

*Final Fantasy XIII* pretty much destroyed everything I loved about the entire franchise.  I was able to forgive them for VIII and X, but their last outing was just a joke.  It boggles my mind that the game was actually embraced by fans of the previous chapters.  If that's the future of the series, then consider me done.  Been with it since the original in 1990, so it'd be really sad to have to finally walk away from it.

*Grand Theft Auto IV* wasn't by any means a terrible game, but seven years after the groundbreaking release of III, it really didn't feel like all that much had evolved.  It felt more like III.5 than an actual full-fledged sequel.

I was also kinda letdown by *Batman: Arkham City*.  Solid game, don't get me wrong, but forcing the sandbox elements into the story really caused things to feel awfully disjointed.  The plot didn't have the solid structure Arkham Asylum had...

I really don't know why *Red Faction: Guerrilla* got so much praise.  That was one game that suffered from some of the worst sandbox gameplay elements I'd ever experienced.  You thought the original Assassin's Creed was repetitive, I got hopelessly bored with Guerrilla in just the first few hours.  Completing it became a hopeless chore.  I liked Armageddon a hell of a lot better.

*Resident Evil 5* really pissed me off.  It took everything that made RE4 work, and added in things I never wanted in any survival horror game.  In fact, I drew so many parallels with Gears of War, it made 5 just that much more insulting to play.  I don't WANT a partner!  I don't WANT to play with a friend.  I want my roomy inventory back!  I want the feeling of isolation and actual horror back!  And don't get me started on Wesker blatantly turning into Neo....  Fucking retarded.

And to finish things off, *Castlevania: Lords of Shadow* really dragged the franchise down, with this horribly unnecessary and unwanted reboot.  No one asked for the games to turn into a mesh of God of War and Shadow of the Colossus.  They took a formula and timeline that was perfectly fine the way it was and they decided to completely screw it up, inside and out.


----------



## Twylyght (Dec 19, 2011)

Fable 1. Molyneux promised a lot with this game and the finished product was a big letdown for me.  I didn't even want to play the other games after this.
Jade Cocoon 2.  I love the first one to death.  The second one was so boring.  I got half way through and just stopped playing.
Final Fantasy X-2.  I couldn't take the airheadedness of the main characters in this game.  By the second act, I stopped playing.  I never beat it.
Super Mario Sunshine.  I had high hopes for this one, but it just wasn't that fun for me.


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 19, 2011)

:O Sunshine was hella fun..water surfing FTWNow I wasn't disappointed about RE5 but Neo Wesker and bug chested Jill did disappoint me. Other then I had fun with RE5 though online sucked >.> least Mercenaries was fun, thats why I loved RE4 sides playing as Pimp Leon


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 19, 2011)

Super Mario Sunshine was better than 64 :c


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 19, 2011)

DragonRift said:


> *Final Fantasy XIII* pretty much destroyed everything I loved about the entire franchise.  I was able to forgive them for VIII and X, but their last outing was just a joke.  It boggles my mind that the game was actually embraced by fans of the previous chapters.  If that's the future of the series, then consider me done.  Been with it since the original in 1990, so it'd be really sad to have to finally walk away from it.



What blows my mind about this game is that it's somehow getting a sequel and PSP spin-offs. I thought they only did that for ones fans were ravenous about, but I haven't seen anything like for this game. Quite the opposite in fact.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 19, 2011)

DragonRift said:


> Been with it since the original in 1990, so it'd be really sad to have to finally walk away from it.



I thought the original came out in 1987. It was the only FF game I've ever played ;-; I should see about getting some more.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 19, 2011)

Battlefield Bad Company 1, 2 and Battlefield 3.


Fuck you EA and DICE, you fucking ruined one of my favourite game series you pricks. Saints Row 3 was slightly disappointing, I don't like the new driving style but everything else I love. Also RAGE. Fuck you RAGE, learn to work on the PC you piece of shit >:C


----------



## DragonRift (Dec 19, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I thought the original came out in 1987. It was the only FF game I've ever played ;-; I should see about getting some more.



Well, in Japan it did.  X3  1990 was the US release.


----------



## VoidBat (Dec 19, 2011)

Every Medal of Honor game that got released after Underground. The Gamecube version of MOH Frontline made me cry, so many damn bugs.


----------



## Zydala (Dec 19, 2011)

Final Fantasy XIII didn't bother me much at all. I had a lot of fun, actually, while I was playing it. Though honestly it's waaaay different in a lot of ways that I can see why other people who have played the rest of the series don't like it. Funny enough I have no interest in XIII-2 or whatever though.

Another game I got frustrated with: Vagrant Story. Looked up about it, saw the kinds of reviews it got and its descriptions, gave Squeenix ten bucks I don't have through PSN, aaaand ech. Can't get through it to save my life. Sigh.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 19, 2011)

Metroid: Other M
Detailed analysis.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 19, 2011)

_Human Revolution_. It's not a _bad_ game, but it's a bad _Deus Ex_ game (or, basically, the reverse problem _Invisible War_ had: IW had some shit gameplay mechanics, but story-wise was pretty on-par with the _Deus Ex_ series).

_Megaman Legends 3_, but that's more a disappointment at Capcom for canceling it then giving a hilariously false reason.


----------



## Conker (Dec 19, 2011)

TheDW said:


> Get out, Generations is actually _good_.


I said most. I just bought Generations actually, it's 25% off on Steam


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 19, 2011)

Piroshki said:


> Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon.
> It's not so much that the game itself was bad. The gameplay is basically the same as the other Fire Emblem games, which is good. But dammit, in all the other ones I kept every character alive the whole time even if I never even thought about using them, and then SD comes in and is like, "hurr hurr to get the good characters you have to kill half your party before you finish this level!"
> I never finished playing it.



Athena's the only one that's actually worth it. >.>;


----------



## Luca (Dec 21, 2011)

Recently I bought Resistance 3. I hadn't played any of the other ones before but it looked good... didn't like it at all. Ridiculously short even by FPS standards, the characters was kinda bland, not really challenging. It was probably one of the most generic FPS's I ever played. Only thing I liked were the fancy guns but that a given for Insomniac studios...


----------

